# New here - looking for FL mice for pets!!



## Ampony (Jul 20, 2013)

I live in south Florida and I joined this forum to try and find 2-3 baby female mice to buy as pets. I cannot find any in my area other than mice from the pet stores. I'd like to find 2-3 that I can tell apart, that are very friendly and sweet. Anyone have some for sale close to me in West Palm Beach? I will be taking a trip to Orlando in a few days to take may family to Disney and could get them on the way home, or I will also be traveling to Tallahassee the first of August to pick up my son from college. Anyone close to there?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Ampony.
Welcome.
Good luck,finding your mice.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Welcome! There's at least a few of us in central FL. I know Trixie's mice only has a buck available with interested parties. I have a couple of young black does (standard fur, carrying pied) I haven't decided what to do with yet, but they are identical & I just offered them to Trixie.

Might try this poster, see if they have anything available:

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=3432


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd also suggest Craigslist, hoobly.com or oodle.com

Good luck, hope to see you around the forums in the future with bright new faces!


----------



## Ampony (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! I will keep my eyes open for some big eared cuties! I've seen some pics of the Rex mice - they are adorable!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello and Welcome! Good luck finding your mice


----------

